

Ask HN: Any HN members around Charlottesville,VA? - rjett

I'm looking into possibly establishing an HN meetup for people around CVille and UVa if there is enough interest. I have been learning how to program for the past couple months and would find it helpful to get to know some of the smart people who read HN and live near me.
======
symbiotic
My family lives in Charlottesville but I'm actually in Madison WI. If you get
something going let me know and maybe I can check it out whenever I visit. I
think it would be a great idea to get something started in the area. Email:
aero4x [at] gmail [dot] com

------
ZachPruckowski
I'm a UVAer. I wouldn't mind a meetup night.

~~~
rjett
Well only a couple people responded, but if you have friends who you know who
might be interested in such things, let me know and maybe we could get
something started. ross.jett@gmail.com

